# Remote Possibilities



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

After 20 years of marriage, a couple was lying in bed one evening, when the wife felt her husband begin to touch her in ways he hadn't in quite some time. It almost tickled as his fingers started at her neck, and then began moving down past the small of her back.

He then caressed her shoulders and neck, slowly worked his hand down over her breasts, stopping just over her lower stomach. He then proceeded to place his hand on her left inner arm, caressed past the side of her breast again, working down her side, passed gently over her buttock and down her leg to her calf.

Then, he proceeded up her inner thigh, stopping just at the uppermost portion of her leg. He continued in the same manner on her right side, then suddenly stopped, rolled over and started to watch the tv.

As she had become quite aroused by this caressing, she asked in a loving voice, "That was wonderful, but why did you stop?"

He said, "I found the remote."


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Funny, but due to the title I had it figured out after the first sentence.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Funny, but due to the title I had it figured out after the first sentence.


Still funny though.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Good one!


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Lol Thats was funny!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I resemble that remark, uh, story.


----------

